# Red River



## scubasteve (May 6, 2008)

Anyone bowfish on the Red River? If so, where? I'm looking for places to shoot from shore within a reasonable drive from the FM area.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm not sure of the regulations about having a bow in town but I live in Moorhead and last year I went with a buddy who was spearing a bunch of carp right around the rural area in where it was flooded. Since the river is finally rising again they should be back in those spots soon. You shoud try to find out if it is legal to bowfishing inside city limits because if it is I know a few places that had a lot of carp in them last year and I'd be happy to go try to shoot a couple with you. I just never have because I don't want to take the chance of losing my bow and there is nothing in the regulations, that I can find anyways, that says anything about bowfishing in town on public property? I don't know what a police officer would say if he came upon a couple bowfisherman in a park


----------



## scubasteve (May 6, 2008)

No it's not. It is not even legal to target practice in your backyard with a bow in city limits. 

I was looking for more of a 20-30 min drive from town location on the red or other near by river.

I do most of my shooting in SD.....just sucks having to wait for a weekend to get down there.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

that what i figured. I'm in the same boat as you I work up hear all weekend and then run down to the detroit lakes area on the weekends and get as much time on the water as possible but it sucks not having a place to go for an hour after work to shoot. It is too bad that its not legal because I know you could have a hayday in Gooseberry and over by the dike when it floods.


----------



## scubasteve (May 6, 2008)

Where in the DL area do you shoot? Shore or boat?


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I shoot mostly from in a boat just because the action is alot better because you can go after the fish. I do have a few decent spots from land and a couple bridges that have been good shooting in the past, but the problem with those spots is that you usually only get a couple shots then all the carp get spooked out. So hopefully this weekend if the walleyes don't want to bite i can go get some carp shooting in. As for the area we usually stick right around the Frazee lakes. There are more carp in Wemar and Graham than what me and my buddies can shoot.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

The law must be different in minnesota than south dakota because we shoot carp off the spillway right in the middle of town and have never had a problem with it being illegal.


----------

